# MK-9 Elite??



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

My buddy has been carrying an MK-9 Elite 98 for several years. He always told me what a great little concealed pistol it was. Well I had a chance to shoot his a while back and he was right. It's the best shooting little 9mm I think I have ever shot. Very smooth trigger and unbelievable accuracy. Since then I have been in every gun shop in my area, and even some out of my area and can't find one anywhere, used or new. One gun shop owner said they are hard to find. Does Kahr still make this model? I know they have come out with the little PM-9 and have seen quite a few of them, but I want the all steel MK-9. I am sure I could probably find one on line but I really don't want to buy a gun without looking it over before I buy it. Any of you guy's/gal's seen any on your area or are they just really hard to come by?


----------

